
The Grand Experiment: German Pirate Party Attempts to Reinvent Politics - sakai
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,829451,00.html
======
paulhauggis
My problem? I just read through 4 pages of this article and I still have no
real idea what the "pirate party" stands for.

It feels like the occupy movement to me. They are very accepting, which means
no real focus. People need focus. You need to be able to break down exactly
what your party wants in a few bullet points.

When I think "pirate party", in my mind, it's a party that just wants to get
copyrighted materials for free.

